# Merry Merry Comp Giveaway time!!! - Keep an Eye out for this one :P



## Paulie (13/12/16)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (13/12/16)

Looking forward to it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (13/12/16)

Subscribed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Any Pistachio Ice Cream involved @Paulie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (13/12/16)

Subbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/12/16)

My eye is locked in...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (13/12/16)

coffee cake 1 litre please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (13/12/16)

Subbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/16)

Apricot Donut or Blueberry Cupcake or Coffee Cake... And a black Paulies cap please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Where's the Guava @Paulie Paulllleeeeeee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/12/16)

Subbed. Paulies is supreme!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nico_gti (14/12/16)

Bring on that coffee cake @Paulie


----------

